# Campgrounds In/close To Spokane ??



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

We are planning a trip next year that will have us in Spokane for a 4-5 day event at the Spokane Convention Center. The event is offering camping at the fairgrounds for $45 a night with 15 amp service and water, plus a $40/person bus pass to the convention center, which makes it $65/night for the 4 night minimum.

As of this point we are looking at Riverside SP in the Bowl and Pitcher area, since our traveling companions have a 36' motorhome. I also was provided with other campgrounds in the area, but without any reviews other than what I see on Parkreviews.com. The other campgrounds are: 
Park Lane Motel & RV Resort
Trailer Inn RV Park
KOA of Spokane
Alderwood RV Resort
Wild Rose RV Park
​If anyone can speak to the good/bad/ugly of any of these campgrounds, I would appreciate the info. I know there are a good number of members in the PNW and others who have travelled there, so hoping to get some good recommendations on camping as close to Spokane as possible.

Also interested to know what other things we should do/see while camped in Spokane so we can decide how many nights to book.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We stayed at Trailer's Inn last summer for one night only. We found it to be the typical RV Park. It is designed for large RV's with the sites close to each other. It was nicely kept. There would be no place for a fire if that is what you want. We would stay there again.. It is probably the closest place to main Spokane.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We stayed at the KOA in Spokane Valley this past summer. It was a great place. Easy to find, easy highway access.

We love the Spokane area.

Here are some photos:

*SPOKANE*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I believe that JNK36JNK has stayed at the Riverside location, you might pm them and ask.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Spokane is 2 hours from us! Keep us informed when you are arriving so we can meet up! what is the function you are attending??


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies and advice. We decided to go with Riverside as it's much closer to the Convention Center.

We'll be at the Nat'l Square Dance Convention next summer. Not sure where we'll head after that, but will spend some time out west while we're there.


----------



## WeRdryNow (May 16, 2008)

We camped at Riverside SP about four years ago on our way back from Yellowstone and it is a very nice park (WA State Parks usually are) with new facilities. We had one of the sites near the river and it was great. The proximity to town is very good and we are told many locals camp at this campground because it is so close to town. We found the biggest obstacle to be navigating to the park - direct routes were under construction and the detour took us through downtown which I'm sure is finished by now. Enjoy! The PNW is beautiful.


----------

